# welches programm -> findet nemo?



## emulsion (26. März 2005)

hiho leude!
  welche programme haben eigendlich die leude von pixars genommen, um z.b. den film "findet nemo" zu animieren? würde mich mal interesserien!
  mfg,
  satras


----------



## Christofk (26. März 2005)

soviel ich weiß haben die selber was programmiert, also die benitzen nicht Maya,Cinema4d, 3dsmax etc!


----------



## 27b-6 (26. März 2005)

Tag!

Pixar verwendet tatsächlich eigene Softwareentwicklungen wie z.B. RENDERMAN; doch auch MAYA. kommt zum Einsatz, soweit ich weiß aber nur als zusätzliche "Hilfsprogramme"


----------



## emulsion (26. März 2005)

welches programm kann den ein normal sterblicher wie ich dann benutzen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. März 2005)

Cinema4D, 3Ds Max, Maya...
Welches für dich nun das Richtige oder das Bessere ist hängt vom eigenem Empfinden ab.
Ich persönlich finde 3D Studio einfacher zu erlernen als die anderen Beiden.

Edit: Boah meine Grammatik


----------



## 27b-6 (26. März 2005)

Abend!

Ich fande Cinema4D "einfach" zu erlernen, MAYA ist aufwendiger und komplizierter, aber unübertroffen flexibel. Aber wie schon gesagt wurde: alles Empfindunssache.


----------



## devilrga (26. März 2005)

Hi,
Geld muss man haben  .
Hast du dir schonmal angeguckt wie teuer Maya ist?- etwa 10.000 €. 3ds-Max ist auch noch sehr teuer mit etwa 3000 € und Cinema 4d ist das billigste mit etwa 2000€ (Preise sind immer mit der teuersten Ausstattung.)

Mfg


----------



## 27b-6 (26. März 2005)

Abend!

 Das war auch nur eine Wertung der Software und nicht der Preise.
 Außerdem kommt es immer darauf an welches Bundle du willst. C4D gibt für 700€, 2000€ oder 3300€, MAYA gibt es für 2400€ oder 8500€
Gaaanz besonders billig ist AIST MOVIE 3D für 99€..


----------

